
Steve Blank's Secret History of Silicon Valley - jmorin007
http://blog.pmarca.com/2008/01/steve-blanks-se.html
======
curi
someone recently said wars create wealth. i think the statistic of 40,000
allied planes destroyed in WWII, while the present day commercial fleet is
only 15,000 planes, is a pretty good refutation. it gives a sense of the scale
of how much was destroyed.

